# Dog from breeder with undescended testicle (wasn't informed)



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

What is proper protocol for when this occurs? 

-I bought a puppy from a reputable breeder for a solid chunk of change.
-I wasn't informed of this before the puppy was shipped to me. 
-It was written in medical terms on his paper that came attached to his travel crate. 
-The vet informed me of it today and was pretty pissed that the breeder didn't tell me or give me some sort of discount.

I'm brand new to all of this so any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Id be pissed. Very very pissed


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How old is the pup? They can still come down for quite awhile.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My dog also had an undescended testicle, and I was informed of this when I got him. I was also informed by the breeder that he would need to be neutered because of this, and when to neuter and that it would cost more. My dog was also a bit more inexpensive because of the fact that neutering would cost more. She also told me that it could descend but she wouldn't count on it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I always have my vet check and document testicles. A buyer should be informed, the situation discussed and given the option of whether they want a monorchid or not in my opinion....I do not believe it is ethical to sell a pup - even as a pet - without disclosing this. Often the vet can feel the second one, and it is very likely it will drop, but still should be monitored.....

Lee


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Just over 7 weeks.

The vet is gonna check again when we bring him back in 4 weeks. I'm still pissed off though.

And this breeder has ben super awesome, helpful and straight-forward from the get go too...


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I don't intend on competing with him but I went to this breeder for the genetics and health of the dog. Now in less that 14 hours after I got him, I'm informed of this genetic defect.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My last GSD that I bought from a breeder also had a undescended testicle but the breeder informed me of this and he was discounted down to $1,200. Waited for a while for it to descend which it never did. When it came time for neutering it is now surgery they usually find it in the abdomen, ended up costing me $700,

If I were you I would confront the breeder about not only for a discount but the costs of the neutering.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

My thoughts as well. Just wanted a little input...

Other than this, the new puppy is freaking awesome. Still can't choose a name though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

His ball can still drop, my Vet said it can take up until they are 6 or 7 months old for the ball to drop.​


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

*snickers at LaRen* True at that young age, it could still descend.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

so what did the breeder say? did you express your unhappiness?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> I always have my vet check and document testicles. A buyer should be informed, the situation discussed and given the option of whether they want a monorchid or not in my opinion....I do not believe it is ethical to sell a pup - even as a pet - without disclosing this. Often the vet can feel the second one, and it is very likely it will drop, but still should be monitored.....
> 
> Lee


When I got Orick, he had one testicle, assumed the other hadn't descended. The breeder who gave him to me had rescued him at 6 months from an abusive breeder. His bloodlines are good Czech, and she was actually thinking of putting him into her breeding program since she had obtained his papers when she took him--sort of a forced acquisition. When she discovered the undescended testicle, she decided she would find him the best pet home she could. In the meantime she was involved in a serious accident with a long convalescence, and had other people helping her with her dogs, resulting in other issues with Orick, including an accidental breeding. Out of the resulting litter, two males also had undescended testicles. When I had Orick neutered it was major surgery, and all the vet found was a gnarled bit of tissue where the supposed undescended testicle was supposed to be. Strange, but it had to be genetic.

The other male in Orick's only litter, btw, already has his Sch II title, don't know where the girls are. Orick's original breeder was angry when he found out that Orick had been placed in a pet home and neutered. Shoulda thought of that when he starved, neglected and abused him! Sounds like he would have used him at stud, bad testicle and all, the fool!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc had one testicle that had not dropped when I got him at 8 weeks. It did drop within the next month. 

If the breeder knew about it they should have told you.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

You should have been told. My trainer who also raises GSD's had a pup a few years ago with an undescended testicle. She made it clear to all looking that he was a pet only pup and would be neutered. I don't think the condition is all that uncommon but a reputable breeder will let you know...and give a discount!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree you should have been informed, as mentioned a vet can feel to see how low it is. They typically drop by 8-10 weeks but it can go longer, chances after 16 weeks get slimmer and if they aren't decended by 6 months they are considered cryptorchid.

There has been limited success with hcg injections (testosterone) to help them decend but they have to be done before 16 weeks.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would be upset and have the conversation with the breeder NOW. What does your contract say? It is abdominal surgery to remove an undescended testicle and you want it out if it does not come down.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It could still descend, but you should have been told and given the option. I have produced a few over the years and always gave the buyer the option. If the testicle did not descend I give a refund to cover the costs (reasonable costs) of the more expensive neuter. Most wait until the dog is at least 2 and then have only the retained testicle removed.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if he is just over 7 weeks, I would say not having both testicles down isn't uncommon. They typically descend about 8 weeks + as someone mentioned above.
That could explain why the breeder didn't tell you - he is too young for them to be both expected. I would ask the breeder to find out exactly what is going on.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My understanding is that it's not uncommon for testicles to go up & down in a young pup so it's possible the breeder didn't realize it. As others have said, talk to the breeder. Please try to NOT be upset with the breeder at this point. There's nothing to be gained & it could adversely affect future communications. Hopefully, this is someone you'll happily be in contact with for another 12-14 yrs. It's much better if it remains a friendly relationship. At this point there's really no reason that it shouldn't.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog also has an undescended testicle. The breeder told me about it. The dog was discounted because of the issue. My breeder has referred me to the vet they like to use and told me the most the surgery will cost is $350.00. I have not confirmed that with the vet yet. I have no reason to doubt the breeder though.

I did take him to a reproductive vet and was told the testicle is not in the canal (?), she was pretty sure it's in is abdomen. My puppy is 9 months old now. I don't think his will be dropping.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> My understanding is that it's not uncommon for testicles to go up & down in a young pup so it's possible the breeder didn't realize it.





Drew Orleans said:


> -It was written in medical terms on his paper that came attached to his travel crate.


I am assuming this paper was from the vet the breeder took puppy to get cleared for flight. Fair to say breeder was aware.

The testicle may still drop but this should have been discussed with you prior to shipping.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I am assuming this paper was from the vet the breeder took puppy to get cleared for flight. Fair to say breeder was aware.
> 
> The testicle may still drop but this should have been discussed with you prior to shipping.


This. Don't despair; a kennel club friend just got her Tibetan Spaniel's missing nut to drop after 9 months of massage, and he's over a year now. I personally don't envision myself spending a half hour every day coaxing out a rogue testicle, but I guess folks do what they gotta do.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like to show my dogs so it's important to me they both be down. I've had several male puppies and all were down at 7-8 weeks. I know they CAN come down later on, but with all the litters and breeders out there, I don't want to wait years for a nice litter and then buy a dog on a "what if". If I'm not there to pick up the puppy in person, I ask the breeder to check.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My golden retriever had an in descended testicle. I knew of this though. It never came down. He was just neutered at 2 years old. The surgery was a nightmare. I believe dr messed up. He ended up with 2-3 surgeries and laser. It's a pretty common surgery but I find out afterwards the chances of cancer only increases 1/2 percent if I left him alone. I wish I did. But the vets pushed it. I would call the breeder ASAP 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the problem with undescended is the spermatic cord itself is too short and since that is the case it wont come down no matter what u do 

this problem is genetic and can be inherited so dogs like that should never be bred


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would question that this is a "reputable" breeder.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well one could be reputable and not responsible


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Drew Orleans said:


> My thoughts as well. Just wanted a little input...
> 
> Other than this, the new puppy is freaking awesome. Still can't choose a name though.


Name the puppy " Freaking Awesome" or "Fresome" or "King" or simply "Awesome".

SuperG


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Even reputable breeders sometimes get male puppies that have an undescended testicle. I don't think that makes an irresponsible breeder. 

Not disclosing it was not right. I was told about it beforehand. It's written in the contract and I was told not to breed him. The retained testicle did not bother me. I'm not going to show or breed him.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think anyone is suggesting this breeder is not reputable because they produced a puppy who may have a retained testicle. As above noted, it does happen to even the best of breeders.

It simply should have been disclosed to the OP and decisions made with all the information provided.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In the past I had a dog like that. I had the inside testicle removed and a vasectomy on the descended one so he would still keep the benefits testosterone.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I am assuming this paper was from the vet the breeder took puppy to get cleared for flight. Fair to say breeder was aware.


Yes! Big DuH on my part. And I agree, the breeder should have disclosed this prior to a final decision being made. I don't breed, so the reproductive issues wouldn't matter to me, but I would expect the breeder to provide a discount at laest equal to the price of the surgery, especially since it's considerably more expensive than a routine castration.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Agree that having produced it does not mean the breeder or bloodlines are bad, but IMO the breeder should have known and said something. I'm not sure what the discount should be (not real familiar with this condition), but it should have at least been disclosed. The breeder should check males before they leave. I always ask just to make sure.


----------

